# Beginners guide to music arrangement/publishing/streaming?



## David Lee-Michaels (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi all

This is a particularly broad question to something I know little about. If I were to publish music online e.g through youtube, Soundcloud e.t.c what are the rules/laws regarding re-arrangements of a piece of music, monetized vs not monetized?

So for example if I compose an arrangement of an old song from a SEGA video game and uploaded it to youtube like any average user would I need permission from SEGA to be allowed to do that?

If I did the same thing and wanted to monetize it would I then need permission? What if it's an "creative reimagining" that bears some resemblance to the core theme of the song? For example the melody? or the chord progression? Are there hard and fast rules? Is each platform different? Do I just need to acknowledge that this is an arrangement in the video? Are there international laws or does it only apply to your own country?

If someone could point me in the right direction to learn about how this all works that would be appreciated.

Have a good one.


----------

